# What is a " gotti " pitbull line?



## emjay714

I have the opportunity to purchase a 100% pure "gotti" pitbull from a rescue center with verifible papres for a $75 dollar adoptin fee. Can some explain to me this breed and temperment of pit?


----------



## Carriana

"Gotti" line refers to descendants of the late Notorious Juan Gotti. See his ped and picture here:

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [68594] :: NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY

There is speculation regarding his lineage and whether he was a true APBT or a cross breed (aka mutt).

the NJ Gotti is probably one of the most overbred dogs in the history of dogs IMO. There is a lot of hype about the line even though it is fairly common, people will spend thousands of dollars for his offspring.

As for the temperment of the dog, I would do a search on this site for the term AmBully and start reading up, because that it what this dog actually is.


----------



## buzhunter

I'd take the dog. Rescues is a good thing if you have the room and time. What do you mean by "verifiable" papers?


----------



## Nizmo

gotti line is just like the other line of dogs, not saying he's a apbt, its just a name for the line, like redboy jeep ect.

they are usually BIG dogs, so thats why everyone thinks they are cross bred.
if you get a rescue, dont do it cause of his "papers" or the family in which he descended from, do it because you feel you have a bond with that dog.

keep us updated on what you decided!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

My boy grizz is about half gotti.... Gotti aka Notorious juan gotti himself had gorgeous facial structure but his body was lacking o do overfeeding or under excercising him.... i dont know. As far as the Gotti bloodline it has so much scatterbreeding that it is a toss up on how the dog will turn out. I will say that there are some VERY good looking gotti line pit bulls. As far as what Carriana said is true... Gotti line dogs are technically not American Pit Bull Terriers.... They ARE American Bullies, there is a seperation forming between the two breeds that gets larger everyday. THEY ARE DIFFERENT! There are rumors that say that Gotti line dogs have problems with HA (Human Aggression) i have never seen this in them so i cant speak truthfully on the subject. 

As far as these "verifiable" papers. PAPERS DONT MEAN JACK! Papers can be forged and even if they are real a pedigree might seem impressive but if the dog aint no good then what are they worth? The real test is to see all the dogs in his last 4 + generations especially his parents to see how the dog is gonna turn out. I believe the parents play a large role in temperment also. 

All that being said... I would take the dog! Rescues are a great idea! Big ups from me if you take him lol like you care what i think.


----------



## emjay714

*reply to what a gotti pitbull is.*

Thank you to all who replied, unfortunately I was too late and someone else got the dog and he was a beautiful dog. If you would like to see a pic go to craigslist tucson area look under pets and typt tank in the search. Thanx again everyone.:clap:


----------



## Nizmo

emjay714 said:


> Thank you to all who replied, unfortunately I was too late and someone else got the dog and he was a beautiful dog. If you would like to see a pic go to craigslist tucson area look under pets and typt tank in the search. Thanx again everyone.:clap:


ah im sorry that sucks.
now you have a chance to get another dog.
they'res always pitbulls at the pound.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

gotti is the result of many amstaff/apbt crosses. early gottiline before 21 blackjacks litter is purely amstaff/apbt. anything down after the 21 blackjack litter is a bulldog mix. gotti is a larger line so people group it with the other bully lines. i have done extensive research on gotti and his background there is no question gotti is an apbt.


----------



## eliezer

i can prove he has mastiff but i dont have the time to argue it now.....


----------



## MACK1

His apbt 2 me juan gotti is a legend 2 me n his paper work says his apbt og greyline even though his dead already he was apbt no question asked people say they are bullys but on da pedigrees is no such thing as bully is just a nickname ppl use but on paper work says they are apbt n I belive on what I see n if ppl did something else well I wasn't there 2 prove it so 2 me juan gotti is apbt so now let da dog rest in peace


----------



## dan'sgrizz

LOL i dont know man.... He doesnt look like any APBT ive ever seen. Hes gorgeous make no mistake but that dosnt make him purebred... especially with all those unknowns in his ped... You cant really say for sure.


----------



## MACK1

His apbt 2 me n his decendentz are 2 I mean I wasn't there 2 prove anything and most of da lines here in LA go back 2 og greyline ray certified foundation bitch brianna goes 2 back 2 og greyline gottiline goes back 2 og greyline og butthead bloodline goes back 2 greyline so his apbt 2 me I mean we all can belive what we want no disrespect but I respect what you think 2


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Well I think greyline and gotti are divided. They went in two seperate directions. I don't know though I'll have to do more research.... Unless a helpful member knows? I thought greylines were off of raiderII and gotti was off juan gotti.


----------



## eliezer

raider II is one possible sire to gotti, gotti's full name is notorious juan gotti, same dog.
raider II also has 2 possible sire's in which one was a proven 1/2 neo mastiff.
gotti and greyline are the exact same thing gotti is just a strain off of greyline.
enough said from my part this argument will last a lifetime even though some of the breeders have already confessed to mixing. i respect people's opinion but like i said some of these people have come out with the truth already.


----------



## MACK1

U gotta ask ur self a question well gotti do come from juan gotti but were does juan gotti comes from ? N if you say ur dog has half gotti than ur saying ur dog is half mutt then kuz u were saying that juan gotti is not a pure bred dog so is just some questionz that I had. To me juan gotti is gonna be apbt it says on his pedigree no matter what his apbt


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

MACK1 said:


> U gotta ask ur self a question well gotti do come from juan gotti but were does juan gotti comes from ? N if you say ur dog has half gotti than ur saying ur dog is half mutt then kuz u were saying that juan gotti is not a pure bred dog so is just some questionz that I had. *To me juan gotti is gonna be apbt it says on his pedigree no matter what his apbt*


lmfao.... i am seriously gonna get in trouble with you on here..... ahhaha wheres nate where is my bomber man:hammer:


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

raider II does have two potential sires supposedly. even so look at chaingangs barney and westbrooks camacho do good they are both apbt. i have a hard time believing that there's any neo mastiff in gotti. for one where's the flappy jowels on gotti he has none gotti is a perfect amstaff/apbt cross. two neo mastiffs have terrible temperaments gotti was supposedly a social dog neo mastiffs are by no means social.


----------



## American_Pit13

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> raider II does have two potential sires supposedly. even so look at chaingangs barney and westbrooks camacho do good they are both apbt.


Chaingang is defiantly a cross no questions! A blind man can see that. 
And Camacho isn't to far off but maybe. Doesn't mean they can't produce nice looking dogs in the future.

This girl has Gotti in her 3rd gen. But even I can't stick up for the dogs listed above. 









Gotti wasn't a bad lookin guy either









Raider was gorgeous








Chaingang def mix








Camacho Possibly not mix. Possibly.


----------



## Carriana

MACK1 said:


> U gotta ask ur self a question well gotti do come from juan gotti but were does juan gotti comes from ? *N if you say ur dog has half gotti than ur saying ur dog is half mutt then kuz u were saying that juan gotti is not a pure bred dog *so is just some questionz that I had. *To me juan gotti is gonna be apbt it says on his pedigree no matter what his apbt*


**DING DING DING* We have a winner!!!*

*I think I might go to the pound, pick up a random dog, any dog, pay some dude to make up a pedigree and start calling my dog APBT. Since the papers say it, it must be true...*


----------



## Marty

This guy stole my heart with his post and I just got to share with you... 

At the risk of gang tackling this guy or just piling on and incurring a 15 yard unecessary roughness or unsportsmanlike penalty, a few random thoughts in no particular order - thoughts that don't necessarily bring anything new to the table, but thoughts that allow me to vent and feel better 

The web site says "gamedog". I got to say he's talking about G-D.com here Gotti and Razors edge are not game bred lines. Gotti himself might have been game (he died in prison, didn't rat) but the canine bloodline you refer to disparages his name and I know of no evidence that puts them in the abpt family or "familia" (the latter a nod to the ridiculous mob blooline name - a dog that looks tough and is named after a mobster - whoopty phuckin doo);

These dogs that interest you are EXACTLY the kind of dogs that attract the wrong ownership and are largely responsible for the bad media we have today. I'm sorry, but you don't hear about a dog fighters dogs getting loose and biting someone. But you sure will hear about one of these mix breed mutts (sorry, I mean one of dem gottis or razors or blues or whatever the phuck you call them) running amock causing havock...or, if they are not biting, they are looking tough and giving everyone the wrong IMAGE as they tend to scare the chit out of people (except me, cause I'd just cut loose a 40lb gamedog to make one of them gottis run back to his doghouse lest he get caught in a hold he couldn't get himself out of and my lazy ass would be slow to break );

If you sell dogs, find another vocation. Most people that sells dogs are whores. Most dogs are crap in the final analysis. So if you always have something to sell, you're a whore selling crap that someone has to live with or ends up in a shelter one day. And you're contributing to the very problem that is causing responsible and passionate enthusiasts great difficulty in owning real apbt's. On one hand, you claim to love the breed, but by your own hand, you are a member of the construction team destroying the breed and demolishing our rights to own them (forgive the construction references - but ya know, gotti, mob, construction, cement); 

Not all big apbt's are mutts, as seems to be the theme here. There are strains that will run big. If you want a large gamebred dog, it isn't hard to reproduce, if that's what you want. JL did it for years, and he wasn't crossing apbt's with other mastiff or bully type dogs. I myself owned a 65lb CW virgil / panther bitch (RIP). If I wanted big dogs, breed her to large male, select large pups, rinse and repeat. Simple...if that's what you want; and,

Notwithstanding the above, do us all a favor and take them "big pits" of yours, fit them with some cement shoes, and give them the good ol dirt nap. You will finally have done something in service of the apbt. And we will all love you for it!


----------



## GnarlyBlue

:goodpost:


----------



## FloorCandy

Aww Marty, you're breakin my heart, I don't think my big blue girl needs cement shoes QQ

An active APBT like Lil Bit would run me to an early grave, she's got more muscles than everyone in my house combined.


----------



## Marty

emjay714 said:


> Thank you to all who replied, unfortunately I was too late and someone else got the dog and he was a beautiful dog. If you would like to see a pic go to craigslist tucson area look under pets and typt tank in the search. Thanx again everyone.:clap:


Yeah damn the luck man, you made out like a bandit here let me read the rest of your post ...Whats all this unknown shit ..

ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## cp3tme

MACK1 said:


> His apbt 2 me n his decendentz are 2 I mean I wasn't there 2 prove anything and most of da lines here in LA go back 2 og greyline ray certified foundation bitch brianna goes 2 back 2 og greyline gottiline goes back 2 og greyline og butthead bloodline goes back 2 greyline so his apbt 2 me I mean we all can belive what we want no disrespect but I respect what you think 2


He doesn't look like he was pure APBT. Look at the pictures of the Notorious Juan Gotti then look up the UKC definition of an APBT. Juan Gotti was an amazing stud but I think he was part of the origin of the Am Bully


----------



## pimpidypimp

I dont see what the attraction to the Gotti dog was! For real!
But I must say that his owner must of had some serious marketing skills


----------



## Pits4Life

I really like this forum but I would also recommend a forum to anyone who owns an american bully. Its a great forum for thos of us who own bullies.
TheBullyForum.com,Pitbull Forum,Pitbull Message Board,Pit Bull Chat,Bully


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i dont want to bad mouth another forum, but idk, i have heard that alot of ppl on that forum are just BYBS and ppl who are more interested in size and color then health and credability....**shurggs**


----------



## Msmith1

Gotti was a nice dog I have seen him inperson before he passed....

The temperment of American Bullies are usually calm but house protective! All my dogs are VERY proctective on property but as soon as you get them off the yard they are good. I'm not saying you will get bit up at my house the dogs just got to get use to you

Here is what I believe and I am someone who owns 6 ambullies:

Now this gottiline mix thing as been talked over sooooo many times!!!! I am sick of it lmao... everyone has there own opinions! But at the end of the day I don't know if juan gotti was mixed or not. If he wasn't then later down the line his offsprings were. Gottiline dogs aren't APBT they are American Bullies. You want to call them a mutt? Then be my guest then I'll call your dog a mutt also because different breeds are mixed to create a new breed! These are American Bullies a new breed. Every dog is a mutt at the end of the day. Everyone knows pits were crossed with bulldogs/mastiffs/corsos etc. to create the american bully weither ambully breeders want to admit it or not...

I'm just sick of this topic being brought up lmao...


----------



## frufru-dog

Carriana said:


> "Gotti" line refers to descendants of the late Notorious Juan Gotti. See his ped and picture here:
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [68594] :: NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY
> 
> There is speculation regarding his lineage and whether he was a true APBT or a cross breed (aka mutt).
> 
> the NJ Gotti is probably one of the most overbred dogs in the history of dogs IMO. There is a lot of hype about the line even though it is fairly common, people will spend thousands of dollars for his offspring.
> 
> As for the temperment of the dog, I would do a search on this site for the term AmBully and start reading up, because that it what this dog actually is.


exactly what i would have said! 
nothing cool or neat or awesome about gottis or RE over bred dogs its not about the health of the dog its ALL about the looks and who has the bigger dog..... when they cant breath you know its wrong....


----------



## aussie pitbull

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i dont want to bad mouth another forum, but idk, i have heard that alot of ppl on that forum are just BYBS and ppl who are more interested in size and color then health and credability....**shurggs**


i dont want to bad mouth a diff forum either but if you want to hear the truth
from ppl who know you come here, some times the truth like love hurts


----------



## bigironmike

american_pit13, that last pic you posted is not even Camacho, it is a female named Calee Love. And the dog you have listed as Chaingang is actually Butthead aka Cream aka Chihuaha. He is not a Greyline bred dog, but has a questionable amount of the blood in him, and was produced by a know puppy miller and cross-breeder.

People need to understand that Gottyline is an offshoot of Greyline. GL was started in the early 90's as a bloodline of mainly blue pits that could work. There are pics of alot of the early dogs like Raider II, Digo, Calee, Kobe, Fub, etc. doing bitework, obedience, and weigh pull. Most of the early dogs were not too bully, large, or extreme at all. Idiots have taken the blood to the extreme and through various "breedings and methods" created this Gottyline crap that is pretty worthless to me. Most OG Greyline-bred dogs do have a lot of drive, though, and are not the same as Gottyline. People have got to get the right info before coming on these boards and preaching about what they do not know. My lil girl Scrappy is a double Gotty grandaughter and has earned her CAL1, and will be earning her CAL2, CAL3, DHT, and GDT this fall...........and shooting for her BH and BST next year. You can see her at DOGG POUND PITS - HOME


----------



## queens23

scrappy is a pretty girl


----------



## razors_edge

damn this thread makes me n my dog unwanted......phuck it.....BULLYS BABAAY!!!!


----------



## razors_edge

patsar16 said:


> I really like this forum but I would also recommend a forum to anyone who owns an american bully. Its a great forum for thos of us who own bullies.
> TheBullyForum.com,Pitbull Forum,Pitbull Message Board,Pit Bull Chat,Bully


im go check that out....thanks


----------



## Bullydog75

bigironmike said:


> american_pit13, that last pic you posted is not even Camacho, it is a female named Calee Love. And the dog you have listed as Chaingang is actually Butthead aka Cream aka Chihuaha. He is not a Greyline bred dog, but has a questionable amount of the blood in him, and was produced by a know puppy miller and cross-breeder.
> 
> People need to understand that Gottyline is an offshoot of Greyline. GL was started in the early 90's as a bloodline of mainly blue pits that could work. There are pics of alot of the early dogs like Raider II, Digo, Calee, Kobe, Fub, etc. doing bitework, obedience, and weigh pull. Most of the early dogs were not too bully, large, or extreme at all. Idiots have taken the blood to the extreme and through various "breedings and methods" created this Gottyline crap that is pretty worthless to me. Most OG Greyline-bred dogs do have a lot of drive, though, and are not the same as Gottyline. People have got to get the right info before coming on these boards and preaching about what they do not know. My lil girl Scrappy is a double Gotty grandaughter and has earned her CAL1, and will be earning her CAL2, CAL3, DHT, and GDT this fall...........and shooting for her BH and BST next year. You can see her at DOGG POUND PITS - HOME


I agree , most of the problem comes from breeders that turned some of thses dogs into poor examples call the gotti or RE dogs and sell them for 3,000. This is not how these bloodlines started out. With some work you can still find good functional dogs out of these lines , its just not as common as the 12 inchers.


----------



## sadiesdad223

my pup comes from lacey park pits and it says gotti line gotty line razors edge and remi what is the difference between goti with an i and ay A


----------



## sadiesdad223

*gotti n gotty*

i have recently gooten a pupy from lacey park pits and on their site their blood lines are gotti ,gotty and remi would some one plese tell me the difference between gotty with n i and a y im confused


----------

